# Coding from home



## lesterar (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone haa any experiences coding for Amphion, Peak or PHNS from home???


----------



## srich64 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, I have worked with PHNS and Peak.
The PHNS position didn't work out for me due to techical issues related to my internet connection....that was several years ago.
I currently am working with Peak on HCC contracts. I am happy with my dealings with them. I have worked on several projects in 2010.


----------



## lnshollingsworth@yahoo.com (Jul 6, 2010)

I was wondering how you all found the positions to work from home or did you already work in these companies offices? thanks Sara


----------



## Kay&TaysMom (Jul 6, 2010)

I have never heard of Peak.  Do you have a website for them?  I too am looking for a remote coding job.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!
Julie, CPC


----------



## lesterar (Jul 7, 2010)

I worked for Peak in 2009 but the work kinda dried up.  Do they seem to have more work to keep you with 40 hours a week???  Who is your trainer???


----------



## syetwan10@verizon.net (Jul 7, 2010)

*newly certified*

Hello, all I an currentlyl looking for a starter position.  I just got certified.  I am also looking to work from home if at all posible.  Any leads?


----------



## johnchar (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I worked for Peak, the pay was good and there was work, I worked for them for a year and a half, however the Union in CA got involved and required us  (the Peak coder) to also have a CCS license, after I got my CCS licensed they decided that the Peak coders needed to also take a Kaiser exam which means that if you are hired by Peak they will have to fly you to a Kaiser facility to take the exam.  All you have to do is google them, I believe the site is Peakhs.com


----------



## ayurajay (Aug 11, 2010)

is it still a requirment to take this exam? Has anyone taken this Kaiser exam?


----------



## nalukea1972 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been researching on remote (stay at home) coding positions, here are some that I found (still checking to see if they are legit companies or not)...if anyone has worked with any of these companies and can give insight..that would be greatly appreciated 

Avia Code (www.aviacode.com)
MediQuist (www.mediquist.com)
Med Assurant (www.medassurant.com)
Peak Health Solutions (www.peakhs.com)
Kiwi-Tek (www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html)
Maxim Health Information Service (www.maximhealthinformationservices.com)
In Record Time (www.inrecordtime.net/career-opportunity.php)


----------



## rmickalich (Sep 9, 2010)

In my opinion, I have learned that it doesn't always matter whether you pass their tests.  They are going to hire the candidates that have more experience.  Most remote coding companies want candidates with at least 3 years of experience.  The more specialties that you are experienced in the more of a chance you are going to have ongoing contracts.

I have noticed that a lot of students who are certified end up having high hopes of working remotely, but unfortunately it doesn't happen that way.  As it is, it is difficult for some of the experienced coders to get remote positions.

I started as a remote coder doing HCC coding for a remote coding company, as a temporary contract.  In January I was hired by Peak and I work full-time coding the professional side, including multi-specialty surgeries.  Fortunately, my audits have been in between 96 - 100 %, so a good accuracy rate makes a difference too.

Just my opinion


----------



## pheeprice (Sep 9, 2010)

*remote coding*

My only experience has been with Maxim. I took their very long test and they promised me a coding job, but kept stringing me along and it never worked out. I would be careful with them.


----------



## pheeprice (Sep 9, 2010)

*Peak*

Without being nosey, do you feel that Peak is competitive with what they pay compared to other companies? Do they offer you any benefit? Is your position a long-term assignment? Thanks for the info.


----------



## rmickalich (Sep 9, 2010)

*Remote Coding*

Some benefits are offered to full-time employees, such as, dental, medical and 401 plan.  Unfortunately certain benefits are not offered, such as, PTO and vacation time.  The pay is competitive, in my opinion.  I am not sure what other coding companies, such as, Maxim and Lexicode.  In my opinion, the determining factor is going to be certification and working experience.

For those who have not coded remotely, it might be beneficial to take on an HCC contract.  Coding companies sometimes look for temporary coders, but some of these HCC contracts can last anywhere from 6 months to 3 years.  For those not familiar, it is just ICD-9-CM coding.  The pay may or may not be as good at some places, but it is a way to get familiar with remote coding, because not everyone is as comfortable with it.

I wish I could be more helpful, but I have been doing it for approximately 10 months myself.  Most of my coding experience came from working at an acute care facility in my area, for 7 years.  I made the mistake of taking on a job as a coding supervisor, which I found was not for me.  I live in such a small rural area and there are no other facilities around here, so I decided to work remotely.


----------



## LisaJack (Sep 11, 2010)

I am currently a CPC and LPN.  I worked for a surgeon nursing and coding for 20 years until his retirement and then did the same for another surgeon for 3.5 years. Currently I am just nursing but miss the coding side. I spoke with a girl yesterday who has been coding with PEAK for about a year and seems to enjoy it and the pay seemed really good working from home. I was wondering if other coders that have experience with this company suggest I just apply with them online or contact a specific person and if so who do I contact. I was interested in coding for them part-time-nights and weekends to add to my income.  ANY SUGGESTIONS? Thanks, 

Lisa Archer, CPC, LPN


----------



## rmickalich (Sep 11, 2010)

Lisa,

They have a website and that is where I had originally applied.  http://www.peakhs.com/
If you go to careers and complete the online application.  There is also a listing of current positions posted.  It cannot hurt to try.  Good luck!


----------



## Hena (Sep 16, 2010)

*can any one help me what is cpt code for suture removal*

Can any one tell me cpt code for suture removal


----------



## eadun2000 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hena said:


> Can any one tell me cpt code for suture removal



it is included in the e&m.. no cpt unless done under general anesthesia.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 20, 2010)

Hena said:


> Can any one tell me cpt code for suture removal



Suture removal is included in the surgery code, however if you were not the surgeon and the patient is transferred to you from the surgeon for suture removal (ie "return to PCP for suture removal"), and you are still with the post op global time frame then you use the same surgical code the surgeon used and append the 55 modifier.  If you have no transfer of care from the surgeon then you should send the patient back to the surgeon or bill the patient.  The transfer of care must be recorded in the patients medical record as eithe a copy of the surgeons instructions or a verbal authorization from the surgeon, also you put a short (28 characters or less) note in box 19 of the HCFA to indicate the transfer of care.  You do not charge an E&M you charge only the surgical code with the 55 modifier.  This is for physician billing.  Facility billing is completely different on this issue.  Global does not apply to the facility so they will charge according to their tool for the E&M that equates to suture removal.


----------



## YPUllom (Mar 10, 2011)

nalukea1972 said:


> I have been researching on remote (stay at home) coding positions, here are some that I found (still checking to see if they are legit companies or not)...if anyone has worked with any of these companies and can give insight..that would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Avia Code (www.aviacode.com)
> MediQuist (www.mediquist.com)
> ...



I have worked for MedAssurant.  They are legit.  They pay by the hour (or did 2 years ago when I worked for them) They provide a laptop to do the work on & paid training also monthly webinars worth CEU's.   They do not offer benefits of any kind unless you work for them "in-house"    I have no clue if they are currently hiring or not.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a short list of companies thar hire coders remotely. This is the link http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html
the list is at the bottom of the page. I have worked for three of the ones on the list. If anyone has anyquesitons just e-mail me by using the contact link at the bottom of the web page.

Thanks


----------



## taberli (Mar 18, 2011)

I have worked for Maxim for 5 1/2 years now and I love it. You do need to have at least 3 years of experiance in multi specialty coding and be credentaled. They are well worth a look if you think you can handle working from home. Its not as "easy" as it sounds.


----------

